# Babyfische gesichtet



## HAnniGAP (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen 

Ich bin neu hier, sowohl als Forum-Nutzerin als auch Teichbesitzerin. 


Im vergangenem Jahr (2011) hab ich mir den Traum vom eigenem Teich erfüllt.  Da ich nur einen 2 m breiten Streifen zwischen zwei Häusern zur Verfügung hatte,  ist er sehr klein geworden. Wasserfläche = ca. 7 m². Da wir in einem Ort mit einer Höhe von 430 m über NN leben, hab ich ihn 120 cm tief angelegt (Tiefwasserzone).  Das angefallene Erdreich habe ich gleich zum Bau eines Flusslaufes verwendet, mit Bruchsteinen befestigt. 
Im Frühjahr 2012 wurde nun eine Bepflanzung vorgenommen. Einige Insekten siedelten sich schnell von selber an, und die Garten-Vögel nutzten Flachstellen schnell als Badewanne. Schließlich und endlich sind Ende Mai nun auch die Fische (zwölf __ Goldelritze und fünf Blue __ Shubunkin) eingezogen. Meiner Info nach alles Jungfische vom DEHNER („pisces dehnerii“, der gemeine Tütenfisch  ).  
Als ich mich nun letztens völlig arglos an meinen Teich setzte und den Unterwasserkäfern im Flachwasser zuschaute,  sah ich plötzlich Babyfische. Die hatte ich so bald nicht erwartet. 
Über Goldelritze habe ich mich nun soweit informiert, dass diese erst einige Jahre alt sein müssen, bevor sie sich vermehren. 

Haben die mir im DEHNER nun so alte Tiere verkauft,  oder sind die vielleicht mit einer Amsel eingewandert? 

Anhang anzeigen 105498

Anhang anzeigen 105499

Gruss, Anni


----------



## Joerg (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hi Anni,
:Willkommen2

das mit dem Nachwuchs bei den __ Shubunkin (Goldfischen) kann schon sein.
Hast du denn auch schon einen Filter am laufen?


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hallo Anni,
auch von mir ein freundliches Hallo: !
Nach einem Jahr kannst Du durchaus schon Nachwuchs haben, das muss kein Laich sein, der aus einem anderen Gewässer eingetragen wird. Auch wenn der "Dehner" nicht immer der preiswerteste ist, und vielleicht etwas weniger verkauft, als manch anderer "Fischhändler", so wirst Du da eher kaum "alte" Ware finden. Ich schätze die Shubunkins auch als so "frühreif"  und vermehrungsfreudig  ein, und kann Dir das auch für zwei weitere Teiche (nicht hier im Forum) bestätigen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hi Anni,

kommt ganz drauf an was für Goldelritzen Du im Teich hast

__ Goldelritze 1 : Phoxinus phoxinus - die Goldform der heimischen __ Elritze wird erst mit 4-5 Jahren geschlechtsreif, diese wird aber nur ganz ganz selten gehandelt -hat wie die wildfarbigen einen erkennbaren dunkleren Mittelstreifen 

Goldelritze 2 : Pimephales promelas. (ist die hier im Lexika) fängt, da kurzlebig wie das __ Moderlieschen, schon mit einem Jahr an Kleine zu machen (4-5cm groß). 
Die hab ich letztes Jahr im Juni eingesetzt, Ende Juli war der Teich voll mit Nachwuchs der 30 eingesetzen Exemplare

 MfG Frank


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

hallo anni :willkommen im forum

ich kann die bilder nicht sehen  bin ich da die einzige?


----------



## Connemara (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hallo Anni...viel Spaß hier im Forum

Katja, ich kann die Links zu den Bildern auch nicht öffnen...


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hey Anni,

herzlich Willkommen 

Ich reihe mich mal ein ... ich kann die Bilder auch nicht öffnen ...

Mandy


----------



## HAnniGAP (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Oh je, das mit den Bildern hab ich wohl noch nicht raus :? Sorry

@ Jörg: die __ Shubunkin hab ich aber noch nicht beim Reinigen von Seerosenblattunterseiten gesehen. Die __ Goldelritze aber schon. 
Und nein, einen klassischen Filter hab ich nicht.
@ Rolf: „Nach einem Jahr kannst Du durchaus schon Nachwuchs haben,…“ Es sind vom Fischeinsetzen bis zur Sichtung der kleinen grade mal 19 Tage vergangen. 
@ Frank: Das muss ich im DEHNER nochmal erfragen. 


So hier die Fotos nochmal


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hi,

wenn die Goldelritzen unter den Seerosenblättern arbeiten, dann laichen die dort ab bzw. bewachen ihren Laich. Meine tun das zumindest.
(übrigens von dehner)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hi Anni,

wenn sich die Goldelritzen dicht unter Schwimmblättern rumtummeln sind es Pimephales promelas. (und dann sind sie am laichen/Laich bewachen wie Christine es schon schrieb) 

MfG Frank


----------



## jenso (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Die Nachkommen der __ Goldelritze Pimephales promelas sind schon bei der Größe gefärbt. Daher tippe ich auf __ Shubunkin.

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hallo Jens,

Einspruch. Es sind nicht alle durchgefärbt. Da reicht doch ein naturfarbiger Großvater - und auch die sind in Deutschland im Umlauf, habe selber welche - und schon hat man den Salat. Letztes Jahr war genau ein Junges gelb.


----------



## jenso (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Huch, das wäre ja toll, wenn ein paar naturfarbene bei mir dabei sind. Ich befürchte nämlich, dass meine Population früher oder später ausstribt.

Danke

Jens


----------



## jule43 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Anni,
> 
> kommt ganz drauf an was für Goldelritzen Du im Teich hast
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,
wieviele deiner Babyfische sind denn durchgekommen?
Ich habe im Moment ca. 30 Stück von ca. 1cm Grösse. ? Ich befürchte, dass das der Anfang einer "Invasion" ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hi Uta,

zur Zeit schwimmen an die 200 Goldelritzen im Teich - fast alle laichfähig (> 300 hab ich schon an meine __ Raubfische im Aquarium im Aquarium verfüttert). 
Dieses Jahr scheinen aber kaum Junge hochzukommen. War bisher zu kalt, die Goldrotfedern/Schleien fressen ihnen den Laich von den Seerosenblättern ab, und die die an überhängenden Steinen abgelegt zum Schlupf kommen werden von den eingeschleppten Stichlingen vertilgt - bisher sind nur ein paar einzelne Junge zu sehen

MfG Frank


----------



## HAnniGAP (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

@ Frank:  Also die DEHNER-Dame hat mir versichert, dass es „Phoxinus phoxinus“ sind. Sie haben den Namen schließlich vom Züchter!?!  Ich hab ALLE Ende Mai vorm Einsetzen fotografiert. 

Anhang anzeigen 105972

Vielleicht kann man die „Sorte“ erkennen. Einige haben einen dunkleren Streifen an der Seite.  Aber in der „Einsetz-Stresssituation“ hatten alle eine gewisse Blässe. Ich versuch noch, bessere Fotos zu machen. Dieses Blatt hab ich mal rausgefischt,  da es von einem __ Goldelritze stets bewacht wird. 

Anhang anzeigen 105973

lg Anni


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hi Anni,

der Händler erzählt da Mist wenn er behauptet das das Phoxinus phoxinus seien. Das auf dem Foto sind Pimephales promelas.
Phoxinus phoxinus laicht auch niemals an der Unterseite von Blättern ab und betreibt auch keinerlei Brutpflege. Die heimische __ Elritze ist ein Kieslaicher (wie alle Fische die in schnellfließenden Gewässern leben), die legen ihre Eier am Boden in Strömung, zwischen/an Kiesel ab

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hallo Anni,

die Fotos kann ich zwar nicht sehen, aber, daß, was Frank schreibt, kann ich unterschreiben. Genau so ist es.


----------



## HAnniGAP (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Ob ich das mit den Fotos wohl je auf Anhieb hin krieg???


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hallo Anni,

Glückwunsch - es scheint, als haben sich alle Deine Fische vermehrt. Das sind eindeutig __ Shubunkin (die größeren bunten) und Goldelritzen (Pimephales promelas - die kleinen gelben). Die Eier auf dem Seerosenblatt gehören den Goldelritzen.

:gratuliere


----------



## HAnniGAP (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

So hab wieder einen kleinen erwischt. Die vermutlichen Elterntiere hab ich am 31.05.12 eingesetzt. Foto ist vom Sa 30.06.12! 

 

Schon recht groß, der Kleine! rh

 

Lg Anni


----------



## HAnniGAP (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

@ Christine: Ich hab ALLE Ende Mai vorm Einsetzen fotografiert. = Gruppenfoto


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hallo Anni,

achso  das sind die Elterntiere. Jetzt hab ich es auch kapiert. 

Auf dem Blatt sind trotzdem Goldelritzen-Eier (Pimephales promelas). 
Das Bürschchen im Kescher würde ich aber für einen __ Goldfisch bzw. __ Shubunkin halten.


----------



## HAnniGAP (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

So der nächste Schwung __ Goldelritze ist geschlüpft! 

 

 

 

 

und da kommen noch viellllllleeeeee 

 

gl anni


----------



## jule43 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

hallo anii,
ich habe im Moment ca. 70 Goldelritzenbabys in meinem kleinen Teich .Was mache ich mit dem ganzen Nachwuchs? Einen Sonnenbarsch einsetzen?  Es gibt im meinem Teich nur Goldelritzen, also keine Fressfeinde.


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hallo Uta,

abwarten - das relativiert sich noch.


----------



## HAnniGAP (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hey Ute, es werden sicher nicht alle Groß. Einfach nicht füttern. Und ich weide den Rest der mir zu viel erscheint abgeben. (Nachbarn, Kollegen, Freunde, Aushang im dorfladen, Annonce in der Lokalzeitung …)


----------



## HAnniGAP (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Zombie Fische :shock

 

 lg Anni


----------



## HAnniGAP (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Sie wachsen und wachsen!!
Hier die neusten Bilder:

Ob das alles Blue __ Shubunkin junge sind? :?  

und die sollen die selben Elter haben? 

gut der kleine re. unter ist ein __ Goldelritze aber der andere?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hi Anni,

der kleine dicke unten ist auch ein __ Goldfisch (Schubunkin sind ja nur ne andere Farbform davon). Allerdings ist der ziemlich in die Wildfarbe aller Goldfische zurückgefallen (vom Goldfischnachwuchs fallen immer welche in die Wildform zurück - von Züchtern werden solche Nachkommen halt gleich ausgemerzt)

MfG Frank


----------



## HAnniGAP (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Danke Frank dann hab ich von dieser Wildform wohl die meisten __ Shubunkin nachkommen. Etwa 30. Und der Rest ist eher Weiß. 
Das rot ist scheinbar nicht weiter vererbt worden. SCHADE


----------



## Joerg (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Anni,
wie Frank schon schrieb es wird schon selektiert.
Damit es nicht zu viele werden solltest du schon versuchen ein paar zu verschenken.


----------



## HAnniGAP (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Ein aktuelles Bild meiner Rasselbande. Die kleinen Goldfischbabys färben sich noch nicht um und sind schwer los zu werden. Meine Schildkröte wüste schon was mit ihnen anzufangen aber das ist so nicht erlaubt.  Nur gucken nicht reinbeißen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Hi Anni,

das __ Schildkröten Fische fressen ist doch nicht verboten

MfG Frank


----------



## HAnniGAP (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Ne das nicht aber die hat ein 700L Aquarium voller grüner Zebrabarsche. Und schafft es nicht mal die einzudämmen. 

 

Gewöhnliche Moschusschildkröten sind halt nicht so groß (12cm) und jagen laufend am Boden meist __ Schnecken, Wasserinsekten und Aas. Sie sind nicht schnell und stupsen alles erst an um zu schauen was es ist und ob es essbar ist. Schnecken sind dann noch da, Fische nicht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*



HAnniGAP schrieb:


> Ne das nicht aber die hat ein 700L Aquarium voller grüner Zebrabarsche. Und schafft es nicht mal die einzudämmen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 111747
> 
> Gewöhnliche Moschusschildkröten sind halt nicht so groß (12cm) und jagen laufend am Boden meist __ Schnecken, Wasserinsekten und Aas. Sie sind nicht schnell und stupsen alles erst an um zu schauen was es ist und ob es essbar ist. Schnecken sind dann noch da, Fische nicht.



naja, ein toter Futter"gold"fische bleibt an sich doch auch am Boden liegen

MfG Frank


----------



## HAnniGAP (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Babyfische gesichtet*

Dann muss ich sie erst töten und das kann ich immer nicht.


----------

